# Cat O Nine Tails



## Snuffleufflegus

Cat O Nine Tails along the roadside here in Eastport,Maine.


----------



## RT

That's funny...I counted more than nine tails on the tail of that unseen cat 

We have them in the South, normally seen as this, until it blooms:


----------

